#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  >  【生態&環保】狼群如何改變河流【Youtube】

## 路恩。希格雷因

今天的國文課，我的國文老師和我們班分享了一段有關生態和狼的影片
題外話：我超愛我們國文老師的!!是個養了7隻貓愛護動物的貓控正妹!!!(痴漢走開


影片來源是Youtube，英語旁白+繁中字幕
【狼群如何改變河流 How Wolves Change Rivers】



------------------------------------------------
影片說明文複製貼上~


當我們試著從自然中獨獨移除某物時，我們才會知道它與宇宙中的萬物緊密地共生著。
— 約翰·繆爾

When we try to pick out anything by itself, we find it hitched to everything else in the Universe.
— John Muir

　
營養級聯 (trophic cascade) 是描述食物網中的頂級掠食者壓抑了下層的草食動物數量後，因而釋放更多營養給底層的生­物此種生態現象

當狼群被放歸黃石國家公園後，沒多久，連當地地貌也深遠地被改善了，這便是營養級聯的­一個例子

　
這個短片說明了：當人類破壞自然平衡時，根本不可能只影響一個獨立事件

所以環境過度開發、環境汙染、漁場過度捕撈其實不是像表面上的「只是滅絕了一種鯊魚／­老虎／北極熊／蜂」這樣的結果而已，因為自然不是那樣運作的；在這個封閉的星球上，任­何我們的所作所為必將以明顯或隱晦的形式回饋到自己身上，所以我們最好尊重環境、保護­自然，因為這才是對人類自己明智的舉動。

在這個經濟模式中，我們掠奪未來，拿來現在賣掉，然後把這叫做 GDP（國內生產總值）。
— 保羅·霍肯

We have an economy where we steal the future, sell it in the present, and call it GDP.
— Paul Hawken


來源：http://youtu.be/ysa5OBhXz-Q

------------------------------------------------
那隻白狼超萌的有沒有

只能讚嘆大自然的奇妙平衡，當人類僅僅為了自身利益而隨意的破壞時，
人類一定想不到這些行為會對大自然造成多大的影響，
又，這些影響將會如何回饋人類?

一個TED演講影片支援：喬治．蒙比爾特 (George Monbiot): 野化奇跡 生生不息 (繁中字幕，有興趣的可以順便練英聽(滾)
http://www.ted.com/talks/george_monb...e=zh-tw#t-3580

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

之前翻十二嵐的fb專頁就看到了～
整個生態系是連在一起的不是嗎？
不過我認為狼只是做到他該做的而已
人類只是想彌補曾在黃石公園犯下的錯誤

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  路恩：

      感謝你分享這兩部影片，本狼學到很多，並且對自然的復甦增添了不少信心！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 咱們可以在人類將地球給徹底搞砸、第六次大滅絕全面展開之前逆轉這個每況愈下的趨勢！！！

      《野化奇蹟，生生不息！！！》讓本狼印象最深刻的就是英國居然曾經存在過大象、獅子、犀牛等等生物，當時的氣候應該比現在還要暖和許多吧。不過，相較之下，本狼知曉地球曾經有一段時間全球結冰，從兩極到赤道通通被一層厚兩三公里的冰層覆蓋；要不是火山活動讓地球擺脫這種冰窖般的氣候，生物也許就無法順利大繁衍。

      人類對自然的摧殘已經在20世紀後半葉開始展現效應，現在正是獸以及有良知的人類能否在太遲之前阻止生態崩潰的時機！！！現在不做，下一秒就會後悔！！！在颱風侵襲前的時刻欣賞這兩部影片，感觸特別深。恐龍滅絕之時曾經有40度的海溫，造就了史無前例面積有北美洲那麼大(2470.9萬平方公里)的超級颱風！！！

      【雪球地球】：https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/%E9%9...9C%B0%E7%90%83

      【雪球地球圖集】：https://www.google.com.tw/search?biw...YnM2NBkFJQM%3A

                                                                                         北極凍狼    斯冰菊    希望重燃

                                                                                              狼版12年8月7日    16:23

----------


## 狼王白牙

Youtube 開始播放前的那幅圖片好美 : 3


如果地球歷史給這些美麗的動物足夠的時間，恐怕不只能改變河流了吧  :wuffer_angryfrown: 

比方說，恐龍繼續稱霸，而靈長類沒有被演化出來，第一只狼發現狼爪在堅硬的泥土上可以刻下傳承給下一代的信息。。。

然後狼就可以改變棲息方式，建立起狼族的文明。。。以上是另外一個假想的世界。 : 3

感謝分享影片，哪怕只是一小步也是偉大的生命爪印。  :wuffer_howl:

----------

